# woodworking show



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2013)

For those of you in the Houston and surrounding areas, there will be a woodworkers show at the Pasadena convention center April 12,13,14. You can go to the site texaswoodworkersshows.com for a list of sponsors. I just found out about it and thought I waould post this. I am going to try to go and see what kind of deals are there for tools etc.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> I'll be there!!



Since you stuck that song in my head you must suffer the same fate.


----------



## Eagleeye (Mar 11, 2013)

I hope it is better than "The Wodworking Show" that was in Ft. Worth this last weekend. Quite a few people attended not many booths- no major vendors to speak of. Have fun and hang on to the wallet.


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope so too Eagleeye. In lookin at the website, there appears to be some pretty good sponsors. I guess we will see.

Robert


----------

